# Time outdoors



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thought I would show everyone Aspen's comfy accommodations when he is outdoors...



*He loves his dog house...he would seriously kill for it LOL!!*











*Ran out to see some crows squaking by...he hates them!!*











*His memory foam dog bed *























*He's had it with the camera today!!*


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Very fitting to have Aspen's dog house in the shape of an igloo!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Aspen sure does look comfy!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh Aspen is such a big pussycat (don't dare tell him I said that, ok?).
How the hell does he get in the igloo? His head looks like its 1/4 the size of the door!
Such a cute photo though, you can see by his face he loves being in there. Thanks for posting, I love seeing pictures of him.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He is such a gorgeous dog! I bet you get comments on him everywhere he goes. Love the picture of him with his paw over his face. Go away mom, really?!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

He is such a handsome fella


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

He looks WAY too big for that dogloo! That seems to be a preferred thing for most dogs. Hahaha. Buck will find the smallest spaces and curl up in them and I'm sure that is we had a smaller dog bed for a smaller dog he would adopt that as his as well! Dogs are funny.

he is such a handsome boy. He sure is photogenic!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, he kinda has to crouch down to get inside, but the smaller the better. It's his own private little getaway from things...

ETA: I'm sure the photo doesn't show it, but that igloo is really long if you really get close to it. It's 50 inches in length, which is what Aspen measures from tip of his nose to the base of his tail.


----------

